# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS

## JOHNNY_FD

PALTOS(Hass,fuerte y nabal)NARANJA(Wuando, Super Tangelo)MANDARINA(Satsuma otawa,Rio de oro)LIMA(CAMBRAYLIMON (Tahití, Sutil)DURAZNOS(Americano - Darly, Melocoton - Florida)MANGO(Kent, Edward)MANZANOS(Sta. Rosa, Ana de Israel)TUMBOS(Mejorados)PAPAYA(Enana)PERA DE AGUAGRANADA Etc. A SU DISPOSICIÓN...Temas similares: Demanda de plantones de uva en Piura crecerá 40% este año, proyecta Vivero Los Viñedos venta de plantones de Palto venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion Reforestan Olmos con más de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables

----------


## DIAL

hola buenos dias, quisiera saber cuantas palntas de palta entran en una hectarea, y cuanto seria el costo por todas las plantas por hectarea.

----------


## JOHNNY_FD

Estimado amigo las plantas de palta que entran en una hectarea pueden ser de dos maneras de 6 x 5 (6m de pasadizo o calle y 5m entre planta que suman 333 plantones por hectarea) y la otra es de 6 x 6 (igual pasadizo y entre planta que suman un total de 277 plantones).
Costo por plantón S/. 7.00 Siete nuevos Soles.
Para mayor información sigamos coordinando, saludos 
Muchas Gracias

----------


## DIAL

gracias por su respuesta amigo, converse con un ingeniero quien me dijo que podian caber 416 plantones por hectarea, es probable esto? y cuanto seria el costo por hectarea hasta lograr ver produccion. gracias...

----------


## kscastaneda

Hay varias densidades que uno puede manejar; por ejemplo hay ONG´s que manejan pocas plantas/ha; el más usado es 6 entre hileras y 4 entre plantas = 10000/(6x4) = 416. Creo que hablamos por telefono contigo; los costos de producción dependen de la tecnología a utilizar en promedio $ 4000 el primer año, $2000 el 2do año y 3er año. 
Saludos,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## joseluiscanales

5x3, 667plantas/ha o 5.5 x 3=606 plantas/ha me parece una buena densidad con un 8% de polonizantes  ya sea zutano o ettinger

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, capricornio193

----------


## Luis Oswaldo Vargas

Estimados : Soy el Ing Luis Vargas de Industria Quiplast, quisiera contactarme con el director del Vivero. Soy fabricante de Bandejas almacigueras de alta durabilidad. 
Saludos
Ing. Luis Vargas

----------

